# Indian conditions ?



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Everything I can find from weather reports indicate most of last night and this mornings heavy rain fell to the west and south with only around a half inch at the lake. Just checking to see if the lake was spared from the heavy stuff. Thanks


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like there was more rain than I thought. Kept doing searches and finally found Local Conditions.com. Shows weather for past 30 days. It has 1.8 inches yesterday and .53 inches today in Russells point.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I know the COCC tournament is scheduled there tomorrow. Maybe Lundy / Deerfarmer / Polebender will let us know. I’ll be over there tomorrow also but not tournament fishing. Plan to chase Saugeye since everywhere else sucks too!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I lot of the lake is blown out from mud coming in the creeks, Northfork, Moundwood. Moundwood ramp was unusable today with the high flow.
The main lake had waves pushing 3' today and really muddied up the entire east shore. Not very pretty right now. Water temps from 55 - 59 for me today. Low of 38 toniught with NE winds. High 50 tomorrow. It wouldn't be my first choice of lake to fish tomorrow, I would go to a deeper lake, if I didn't have the COCC tourney


----------



## eyes1501 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just got home from fishing Indian. The south shore is a little stained but very fishable. It was extremely windy but managed one keeper eye on a 2.75” Joshy. The spillway is up a good 6’ if not more.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Moundwood was still pretty muddy. Some areas are definitely fishable as of today. I believe most of the rain stayed away today. Hopefully the rain we do get this week is short and light.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Hopefully the rain stays away for the OGF crappie tournament on Saturday. I am expecting a big crowd!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

rutty said:


> Hopefully the rain stays away for the OGF crappie tournament on Saturday. I am expecting a big crowd!


I won’t melt!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Brahmabull71 said:


> I won’t melt!


Not full of sugar then! I can't wait for the weekend. Big fish are being caught. I will be down Friday to prefish, hopefully it won't be all muddy!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

rutty said:


> Not full of sugar then! I can't wait for the weekend. Big fish are being caught. I will be down Friday to prefish, hopefully it won't be all muddy!


I’m more of the floating variety

It’s in decent shape. Some muddy areas but plenty of fishable water. I’m just going to follow you and Deerfarmer around


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Brahmabull71 said:


> I’m more of the floating variety
> 
> It’s in decent shape. Some muddy areas but plenty of fishable water. I’m just going to follow you and Deerfarmer around


I haven't fished it all year so it will be a guess on where to go. I will find something Friday I am hoping!


----------



## cableguy (Feb 3, 2014)

Last week lots of fish were being caught but most in the 10 to 13 inch range, Friday I got 10 but only 3 keepers


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Went to Indiana yesterday morning. Few boats or bank fishermen. Buddy and I drowned minnows for three hours on the south bank. Wind didn't help. Only a couple of quick bites and no takers.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

fished moundwood last night, water is dirty but fishable, nothing casting jigs....moved on to dream bridge, water is ok, no takers there either, went to main lake and trolled for an hr or so, got 6 eyes and a huge white bass, rain finally got me. Purple flicker shads..2 to 2.5 mph


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Seems purple has been hot for two weeks now. I'll be out there Sunday


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Went by Indian yesterday. There were about seven boats trolling the main lake out of Lakeview. The water actually looked pretty good for the amount of rain we have had.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Fished Thrusday in channel water clarity was really good i could see my jig almost 20 inches down. Very still, no wind. Managed 13 Fish, 6 keepers, all 11”. 5 Shorts, which one 7” Crappie, super small had eggs in it. I thought that was wild how crappie mature so fast but never seen it in real life. Also i had to look at my phone for something so o set my poles with a minnow down, the minnow was still in the water but i set it down not even 3” away from shore, inside a bunch of rocks, and a damn green sunfish took minnow as soon as it hit the water. Thought it was a bullhead. Then I caught a 12” saugeye and a 3” Perch on a jig. Good multi-species day but crappies weren’t biting after dark and size wasn’t there.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

How does the lake look after the rain we had on Friday? Looking to go there tomorrow but don’t want to make the drive if it’s all chocolate milk.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> How does the lake look after the rain we had on Friday? Looking to go there tomorrow but don’t want to make the drive if it’s all chocolate milk.


Water clarity is fine. It’s not milked. It’s very windy right now and we got a little rain but it’s not gonna effect clarity. Tomorrow will be a good day


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I should be on water by 6:15 tomorrow morning. Pulling flicker shad to start and prepared to jig some up as well


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> How does the lake look after the rain we had on Friday? Looking to go there tomorrow but don’t want to make the drive if it’s all chocolate milk.


Main lake was a little muddy,but didn't hurt the saugeye bite. Water Temp:57°. The fog started clearing up at 9 a.m.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Fished May 4th, yesterday. Got 23 Crappies but loooots of shorts and dinks. Usually only catch Black Crappie in this spot but that day was filled with 7”-9” White Crappie. Maybe Whites are just starting to move in. But size definitely went down only caught 4 over 10” and one over 12” almost 13”. Chartreuse is my go to right now. Females loaded with eggs.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

After was stained yeaterday. Found loads of fish. Everything was hitting wax worms, minnows and shad. Came back with mix bag of cats, eyes, crappie and a few white bass


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

The Crappies are loaded with eggs, but do y’all know if they are on beds yet? Or just now moving into the channels / coves and are almost there? I can’t tell. Males are getting black but not that jet black color yet.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

12 Yesterday. Still got a lot of Whites but they were border line keeper. Missed some nice blacks. Every outing my over fish count is goin up


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> The Crappies are loaded with eggs, but do y’all know if they are on beds yet? Or just now moving into the channels / coves and are almost there? I can’t tell. Males are getting black but not that jet black color yet.


Yes, they are making beds and on their beds. Some females have spawned already as well. By mid this week most of the bigger fish should be done and the smaller fish will move in and be spawning. I fish Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and they were hitting it hard. Friday I was pre fishing for the OGF tournament and probably caught around 150 keeper fish. Saturday for the tournament, ended up with probably about 70 keeper fish, with our biggest 8 weighing 8.13 lbs and our big fish 1.37. Sunday the cold front came through and dropped the water temp about 5 degrees and the fish moved off the banks. It was a tough bite and could only mustard up 17 keeper fish. Lost a lot of fish, they just wouldn't commit.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya I found two big spawning areas a buckeye yesterday(very simaler to Indian dillion). All are females still had eggs,but these next two warm days will really push things along as far as the spawn goes on these 2 shallow lakes. But the crappie fishing should remain good thru may!!!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well after a quick limitus all guys on Joshie 2.3 swimbaits and Roadrunner I went looking for crappies. Found plenty of them but the majority were smaller whites and blacks. But yeah I'd say a lot of the larger ones are doing their thing or almost done I'd Indian at least.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Yea I have noticed all 12” crappie and up are spawned out. Small fish are moving in and taking over now.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I didn't get into any trolling on Sunday. Usually mid May theres a main lake spawn and I'll get a few pulling cranks every trip out


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Redhunter1012 said:


> I didn't get into any trolling on Sunday. Usually mid May theres a main lake spawn and I'll get a few pulling cranks every trip out


Really? That’s pretty interesting how some spawn out in the main lake. Neat-O


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Really? That’s pretty interesting how some spawn out in the main lake. Neat-O


Those fish are typically your later spawners to. If you ever fish a lake like alum you will notice the crappie start spawning way up north in the shallows,and you can follow the spawn south into deeper sections of the lake as time moves on. 
Another thing I've noticed in the shallow lakes,is those big females will be back. During feeding periods they will come back to eat the fry.


----------

